#   17
???
      . 
   17 ,   13, .    (  )    .   ,     . .

----------

> ???


           " "?

----------


## mseast

> ???
>       . 
>    17 ,   13, .    (  )    .   ,     . .


      : - - 3000.,        .   17 ?  .

----------

